# Easiest Shrimp or Fish Fry



## fishboy292 (Jan 25, 2012)

Mix yourself some creole or regular mustard and Louisiana hot sauce together in a bowl. 
Send your peeled shrimps swimmin in that bowl of sauce.
Then jump em into a bag of all purpose flour. Plain, no seasoning added necessary.
Next into the oil for a short swim until they come floating around the surface. Peanut oil is the best as it has good flavor and holds up better to the heat.

There you have some fine eating shrimps, a little tangy and a little spicy.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Last night I did shrimp. 2 pounds. 1 whipped egg. Mixed with yellow mustard. The shrimp soak in this for 10 minutes. Then into Zatarains seasoned fish fry. Then the peanut oil.


----------

